# Vascular procedure- Modifier help!



## kvogel03 (May 23, 2017)

Hi! This is Kayla.  
The vascular procedure that was done is 37224, 37228, 36247, 36248, 75630 26, 59 ,75716 26, 59 ,75774 26, 59.  36247, 36248, 75774 all got denied for modifiers.  Do I need to add 59 to 36247 and 36248? Any modifiers on 37224 or 37228?   

Also, looking for helpful material for theses Vascular procedures. 

Thanks,

Kayla


----------



## heart123 (May 24, 2017)

was this medicare??


----------



## heart123 (May 24, 2017)

36247-59
36248
37228
37224
75630 26 59
75716 26 59 
75774 26 59

if its medicare replace 59 with XU


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 24, 2017)

heart123 said:


> 36247-59
> 36248
> 37228
> 37224
> ...



You missed something very important on this case.  It's an lower extremity intervention, and catheter codes are bundled into the intervention. So removed 36247 and 36248, and make sure you have 59 on the imaging codes.  Also, you may want to remove 75774 codes if the imaging is actually a roadmap to see further down the vessel or post intervention imaging. They are not billable.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

